# CIPA June Data - ILC's up, Total shipments down again



## old-pr-pix (Aug 4, 2015)

CIPA June 2015 data is now available and shows mixed results. Shipments of all units fell below 2014 again for the sixth straight month. However, ILC's were up slightly over 2014 for the first time this year. Mirrorless units continue to do very well in Japan where ~41% of all ILC's are mirrorless. In the Americas only 18% of ILC's shipped are mirrorless.

http://www.cipa.jp/stats/documents/e/d-201506_e.pdf


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2015)

old-pr-pix said:


> CIPA June 2015 data is now available and shows mixed results. Shipments of all units fell below 2014 again for the sixth straight month. However, ILC's were up slightly over 2014 for the first time this year. Mirrorless units continue to do very well in Japan where ~41% of all ILC's are mirrorless. In the Americas only 18% of ILC's shipped are mirrorless.
> 
> http://www.cipa.jp/stats/documents/e/d-201506_e.pdf



I'll wait for the pretty graphs to come out and post this so the site... thanks for sharing.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 4, 2015)

The most interesting takeaways:

DSLRs: In all regions except Japan and Europe (Americas, Asia and everyone else) the volume of units is up year-over-year slightly (101%-109%) but the value of those units is up significantly (107%-146%). So, people in Asia, the Americas and elsewhere are apparently spending more. Since we know prices haven't risen much, it can be assumed that buyers are going for the more costly DSLRs. 

That's also the case with mirrorless cameras "everywhere else" but not in Asia and the Americas. Since the number of mirrorless units being shipped "everywhere else" is relatively small, it would be dangerous to try to identify a trend from such limited data.

Mirrorless sales are pretty dismal in the Americas, despite some growth. Mirrorless in the Americas are about one-fifth of DSLR sales. Interestingly, in Asia, where many predicted that Mirrorless would overtakes DSLRs that's not happening. Year-over-year unit sales of DSLRs and Mirrorless are both just 1% over the previous year and mirrorless remains at about 1/3 the number of units as DSLRs. So, Mirrorless cameras are more popular in Asia, but not so much so that it appears they will ever overtake DSLRs unless something significant changes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2015)

unfocused said:


> The most interesting takeaways:
> 
> DSLRs: In all regions except Japan and Europe (Americas, Asia and everyone else) the volume of units is up year-over-year slightly (101%-109%) but the value of those units is up significantly (107%-146%). So, people in Asia, the Americas and elsewhere are apparently spending more. Since we know prices haven't risen much, it can be assumed that buyers are going for the more costly DSLRs.
> 
> ...



Be aware that prices can be submitted in yen, so the high US dollar against the yen distorts the situation. Prices are down in the US and buyers are spending less, but because of exchange rates, Canon gets more Yen.

Here are some of the graphs.


----------

